# My wife and I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The holidays can be a time for celebrating and a time for remembering. This is a picture that brings back wonderful memories of when my Uncle took me fishing when I was a young boy. It's too bad it takes a holiday to make people celebrate friends and family. This is one of the biggest reasons I love this Forum, we share ideas, encouragement and support for each other.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Back at ya Tag


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jipp double that ^


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your wife, too!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thanx Tom, same to you and yours. I'll be thinking of you when I sit down on Thurkey.*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving Tag, we surely have much to be thankful for!


----------

